# DEALER IS 5 HOURS AWAY ONE WAY!



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi All,

We pick up our new 04 25RSS on 3/27 and are sooooo excited but I'm concerned that we may have bought from a dealer that's too far away. Well, we saved over 5K so was worth it to us. We live in Sacto, CA and the dealer is in Bakersfield. We understand the dealer we have chosen has a great reputation, but what happens when we get home and have problems? I can't imagine having to drive 10 hrs round trip everytime we need something fixed. I know of only one authorized Keystone dealer in Sacto. Anyone experience any problems with finding service centers for the Keystone?

Great site. Love all the information we been getting. My husband is already looking at the modification forum. Way cool re; that cabinett over the queen bed slide out.

Lisa and Andy Fuoco
Kids: Shane, Alicia, Gabriel
99 Ford Expedition
04 25RSS (soon)
Lab/Aussie: Mocha Spiccoli Spy Dog


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Lisa,

Hopefully you won't need any work for your camper. Some dealers are willing to send you the part too, or you can check with Keystone about other local service centers that maybe authorized to do warranty work on their products. I lived in Stockton for awhile so I can relate to the drive to Bakersfield. I'm surprised no Bay Area dealers are available.

If you are at all interested in camping with a group, I can highly recommend the North Central California Non-Exclusive PopUp & Hybrid Camping Organization of Friendly Folks which started off with mostly PopUp owners but has grown to a lot of Hybrid owners too. Its a very open group. We were members when the group got started, and they were one reason I didn't want to move from N. Cal. So if your interested drop them a note and tell him Y-Guy sent you.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The local Keystone dealer should be able to perform any warranty work. If you are concerned that they won't service you because you didn't buy from them, just call them up and tell you recently moved to the area, and that you need warranty work done on your KEYSTONE product.

A thorough PDI, and maybe an overnight near the delivering dealer, using all the systems might work out any initial bugs also.

Tim


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Tim and Steve for the information. I really hope we don't spend a lot of time going back for service but I know a few return trips are expected. Will definitely be looking into some new places to camp.

When we pick up we will be staying over at the Dealer's onsite RV campground and will be using the TT overnight. I hope they are prepared for us.

Being firstime TT owners, it will be interesting to see if I we can figure out how everything works. The TEST? Will we be able to make the 5 hour drive home still married? Heheheh! We owned an old clunker Nomad in the late 80's (we were young pups then) and took it out only twice. The first trip we missed the campground dirt road turn off and couldn't figure out how to back up to make the entrance, of course it was my fault for not navigating properly, Right? The second time my husband backed into a pine tree in Tahoe. Lucky the State Park people didn't charge us for the damage.......laughing. I won't mention the damage to the trailer. In any event, the trailer was up for sale within a year. Or was it a few months.......still laughing. Needless to say, we've been tent camping ever since.

Now, he's forty something and needs a real bed, I'm thirty something and want a real kitchen. Oh, and a toilet. YES!

Looking forward to the outback! Anyone willing to give driving instructions though?









Lisa and Andy Fuoco
Kids: Shane, Alicia, Gabriel
99 Ford Expedition XLT
04 25RSS on the 27th of March
Lab/Aussie mix: Mocha Spiccoli Spy Dog


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

After you get it, take it to a big, open parking lot with no cars parked in it, and just practice. Go forwards and backwards, left and right. Get a feel for how the TT swings around corners, and braking effects.

Remember when backing, the back of the TT will move in the opposide direction that you turn. Some people keep a hand on the bottom of the steering wheel, and move their hand in the direction they want the trailer to go.

Take things slow until you get the feel of it, and make sure one of you is standing outside watching to make sure nothing gets hit.

Make a checklist, and use it for hooking up the hitch and sway control so that you don't forget anything important.

I started camping as a youngster with my parents in a small TT, and moved to Tent camping. When I got my wife interested, we started with a pop up, moved to a hybrid, and finally decided to get a TT. We are waiting for our 26RS to come in now,...any day now.

Good luck with your new TT, and remember, practice, practice and more practice.

Tim


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Tim, thanks for the advice. It will be practice, practice, practice. I want to get good and comfortable driving so I can take it on my All Girls Campout this fall. Wait till they see our new baby.

Happy Camping!

Lisa sunny


----------

